# Κερκυραΐικα ή Κερκυρεΐκα



## shawnee

Γεια σας και πάλι, 
  Το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω και με Παπαδοπουλαίικα, κ.ο.κ.
  Στο έργο που ετοιμάζω τα έχω μπερδέψει, εδώ το ένα και αλλού αλλιώς! Εχω εντοπίσει και: π. χ. Το Πεταλαιίϊκο βουνό (απο το όνομα Πεταλάς).  Υπάρχει κανένας κανόνας ή αρκεί να επιλέξω ένα τρόπο και να είμαι συνεπής;


----------



## cougr

shawnee said:


> Γεια σας και πάλι,
> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω και με Παπαδοπουλαίικα, κ.ο.κ.
> Στο έργο που ετοιμάζω τα έχω μπερδέψει, εδώ το ένα και αλλού αλλιώς! Εχω εντοπίσει και: π. χ. Το Πεταλαιίϊκο βουνό (απο το όνομα Πεταλάς). Υπάρχει κανένας κανόνας ή αρκεί να επιλέξω ένα τρόπο και να είμαι συνεπής;


 
Ela shawnee, I'm pretty sure the correct version is Κερκυραϊκά but lets await confirmation. Can't really help with your other queries.


----------



## shawnee

Γεια σου κουγκρ, που γυρνάς; Εχουμε καιρό να σε δούμε. Μίλα μου Ελληνικά βρε να μαθαίνω κιόλας! Ευχαριστώ επίσης για την απάντηση.


----------



## Cynastros

Ψηφίζω την άποψη  cougr .. σωστό είναι νομίζω το, Κερκυραίων  κερκυραιικά , παρομοίως..  καπεταναίων καπεταναιικά  , Σμυρναίων σμυρναιικά, Αθηναίων, αθηναιικά , Σερραίων σερραιικά Λαρισαίων λαρισαιικά, Αχαιών  αχαιικά  κ.ο.κ. απλά στην πορεία της γλώσσας  συντμήθηκαν τα δύο ιώτα σε ένα και μεταφέρθηκε ο τόνος [σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις] απο τη λήγουσα στην παραλήγουσα.


----------



## shawnee

Ευχαριστώ Σύναστρε για τα παραδήγματα και την επιβεβαίωση.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Γεια σε όλους. 
Η ορθογραφία με /αι/ επιβάλλεται λόγω της κατάληξης *–αιος/-οι*, που χρησιμοποιείται για εθνικά επίθετα, επώνυμα, επαγγέλματα και ιδιότητες.

Θα διαφωνήσω με τον Cynastros ως προς τους τόνους. Με /αι/ και τόνο στην παραλήγουσα στους λαϊκούς τύπους. Με /αϊ/ και τόνο στη λήγουσα στους μεταγενέστερους και πιο λόγιους τύπους:
Αθηναίοι: Αθην*αί*ικα - Αθην*αϊ*κ*ά*
Σμυρναίοι: Σμυρν*αί*ικα - Σμυρν*αϊ*κ*ά*
Κερκυραίοι: Κερκυρ*αί*ικα - Κερκυρ*αϊ*κ*ά*

Τα "καπεταναίικα" προέρχονται από τους "καπεταναίους", λέξη λαϊκή, οπότε δεν σχηματίζουν τον λόγιο τύπο. Ωστόσο, δεν έχει επικρατήσει για όλες τις λέξεις σε –αίος ο αντίστοιχος τύπος σε –αίικα: νοικοκυραίοι - νυκοκυραίικα (εκτός και αν χρησιμοποιείται σε κάποια χωριά, αν και δεν ξέρω τι θα σήμαινε... Τη γειτονιά όπου μένουν νυκοκυραίοι

Ως προς τα επώνυμα, ο σχηματισμός, λαϊκός επίσης, γίνεται για να αναφερθούμε σε όλη την οικογένεια που φέρει το ίδιο επώνυμο: 
Παπαδόπουλος – Παπαδοπουλαίοι (η οικογένεια Παπαδόπουλου)
Μιχαλόπουλος – Μιχαλοπουλαίοι (η οικογένεια Μιχαλόπουλου)

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, οι λέξεις "Παπαδοπουλαίικα" ή "Μιχαλοπουλαίικα" θα αναφερόταν στην περιουσία (κτήματα, σπίτια…) των οικογενειών αυτών.


----------



## shawnee

Ευχαριστώ, αν και δεν πάει, αν-αλφάβητε. Τότε δεν παίζει ρόλο το 'ε' καθόλου σ'αυτες τις περιπτώσεις. Το έκαμα ζήτημα γιατί το Κερκυραίικα το παρατήρησα με έψιλον στο διαδύκτιο.


----------



## eshroom

Κερκυραϊκά λέω και εγώ.


----------



## Cynastros

Λέει κάπου ο Φρύνιχος .. < αρχαιϊκόν > λέγε εν δυοίν  ι  [ιώτα ] ως Αλκαιϊκόν και τροχαιϊκόν …  και συμπληρώνει .. Αλκαϊκόν  άσμα ουκ είπεις, αλλ’ Αλκαιϊκόν. 
  [Αλκαιϊκά άσματα]
  Το ίδιο φαντάζομαι ότι θα υποστήριζε και για ..  
  το Πλαταιϊκόν  τα Πλαταιϊκά ,το Κερκυραιϊκόν τα Κερκυραιϊκά, το Μυκηναιϊκόν  τα Μυκηναιϊκά, το Αθηναιϊκόν  τα Αθηναιϊκά , το Αχαιϊκόν [ έθνος - λαό] τα Αχαιικά .. στρατεύματα ή όπλα κ.ο.κ.
Μπορεί να ξενίζει κάπως αλλά η ονομαστική του πληθυντικού είναι – αι  Κερκύραι ή Κορκύραι , όπως αι Αθήναι , αι Μυκήναι- και κάπου εδώ εφόσον  υπάρχει η κατάληξη <αι> μπαίνει το δεύτερο συνθετικό <ικόν -  ικά>, το οποίο όπως και πρίν αυθαιρέτως ανέφερα, συντμήθηκε στην πορεία στο  ένα ι [ιώτα με διαλυτικά], δεν είναι διόλου απίθανο,  η Κέρκυρα να ήταν  μικρές πολιτείες με [κοινόν άστυ]κατά το πρότυπο των Μυκηνών ή των Αθηνών. 
  Eκείνο που θέλω να τονίσω είναι ότι αυτό δεν αφορά μόνο κτήματα και σπίτια , αλλά και στρατεύματα, συζυγίες, μουσικά μέτρα [Αλκαιϊκόν δεκασύλλαβον,  ή τον ίαμβον ] όπως και τρόπους σκέψεως …  Αρχαιϊκά φρονείν – του Ευριπίδη  κ.α. 
   Είναι αρκετοί οι λόγοι για να θαυμάσει κάποιος την ελληνική γλώσσα,  μεταξύ αυτών , ο πλούτος και οι δυνατότητες χρήσεως της, από την πορεία  του παρελθόντος μέχρι και σήμερα.
[και εγώ αναλφάβητος είμαι].


----------



## Cynastros

shawnee said:


> Γεια σας και πάλι,
> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω και με Παπαδοπουλαίικα, κ.ο.κ.
> Στο έργο που ετοιμάζω τα έχω μπερδέψει, εδώ το ένα και αλλού αλλιώς! Εχω εντοπίσει και: π. χ. Το Πεταλαιίϊκο βουνό (απο το όνομα Πεταλάς).  Υπάρχει κανένας κανόνας ή αρκεί να επιλέξω ένα τρόπο και να είμαι συνεπής;



   Σχετικά με το όρος Πεταλάς έχει βρεθεί κάτι , που με κάνει να πιστεύω  , ότι   παλιότερα θα πρέπει να ήταν... θηλυκού γένους ,  Πετάλη- Πεταλία [κάποια από τις Αμαδρυάδες νύμφες] ή Πεταλικόν το όρος ή Πετάλειον. Κατά το,  Πεντέλή ή Πεντελικόν ή Πεντέλειον.  Υπάρχει αναφορά που κάνει λόγο για Πεταλίτη λίθο , λευκού χρώματος . και ο Στράβων αναφέρει.. Γεραιστός  δε και Πεταλία προς Σουνίωι.. 
  Το Πεταλαίικο νομίζω πως δεν ταιριάζει στην περίπτωση αυτή, όπως και δεν ταιριάζει .. το Πεντελαίικο .  Ίσως καλύτερα θα ήταν να λέμε Πεταλικόν όρος .


----------



## an-alfabeto

> Λέει κάπου ο Φρύνιχος .. < αρχαιϊκόν > λέγε εν δυοίν ι [ιώτα ] ως Αλκαιϊκόν και τροχαιϊκόν … και συμπληρώνει .. Αλκαϊκόν άσμα ουκ είπεις, αλλ’ Αλκαιϊκόν.
> [Αλκαιϊκά άσματα]
> Το ίδιο φαντάζομαι ότι θα υποστήριζε και για ..
> το Πλαταιϊκόν τα Πλαταιϊκά ,το Κερκυραιϊκόν τα Κερκυραιϊκά, το Μυκηναιϊκόν τα Μυκηναιϊκά, το Αθηναιϊκόν τα Αθηναιϊκά , το Αχαιϊκόν [ έθνος - λαό] τα Αχαιικά .. στρατεύματα ή όπλα κ.ο.κ.


Φοβάμαι ότι συζητάμε διαφορετικά πράγματα, Cynastros.
Το παράδειγμα του Φρύνιχου ανήκει στον 5ο αιώνα π.Χ. Δεν έχει, δηλαδή, καμία σχέση με την Κέρκυρα, η αρχαία ονομασία της οποίας, απ’ όσο ξέρω, ήταν Κόρκυρα (και όχι Κόρκυραι, κατά το _Αθήναι_, _Θήβαι_, _Πλαταιαί_, ή _Αχαΐ*α*_), ούτε βεβαίως με τα επώνυμα _Παπαδόπουλος_, _Μιχαλόπουλος_ κλπ. Πέρα από την όποια ετυμολογική ανάλυση, στην αρχαιότητα επίσης δεν υπήρχαν _καπεταναίοι, σκουπιδιαραίοι, φουρναραίοι, νοικοκυραίοι_, λέξεις όλες νεότερης κοπής.

Από το παράδειγμα του Φρύνιχου, εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω εικασίες για τα υπόλοιπα και η αλήθεια είναι ότι βαριέμαι να το ψάξω περισσότερο, καθώς δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα της συζήτησης. Ίσως κάποιο άλλο μέλος του Φόρουμ θελήσει να μπει στον κόπο. Με μια πολύ βιαστική αναζήτηση, πάντως, στο Λεξικό του Δημητράκου, για αυτόν που κατάγεται από την Αθήνα, εμφανίζονται μόνο το _αθηναίικος_ και _αθηναϊκός_.
Αν όντως συμβαίνει όπως λες, νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να διευκρινίσεις σε αυτόν που ρωτάει –προφανώς για να συντάξει κάποιο κείμενο στη νεοελληνική– ότι ο σχηματισμός που προτείνεις απαντά στα αρχαία ελληνικά και, ίσως, ο Φρύνιχος να τον επιδοκίμαζε. 




> Eκείνο που θέλω να τονίσω είναι ότι αυτό δεν αφορά μόνο κτήματα και σπίτια , αλλά και στρατεύματα, συζυγίες, μουσικά μέτρα [Αλκαιϊκόν δεκασύλλαβον, ή τον ίαμβον ] όπως και τρόπους σκέψεως … Αρχαιϊκά φρονείν – του Ευριπίδη κ.α.


 
Αναφέρθηκα στα επίθετα με την κατάληξη _–αίοι_, όχι στα επίθετα με την κατάληξη _–ικός_ (αθηναϊκός, μυκηναϊκός, τρωικός, ιωνικός, γαλλικός…), που συνοδεύουν οποιοδήποτε ουσιαστικό.
Στα επώνυμα, τα ουσιαστικοποιημένα επίθετα με την κατάληξη _*-αίικα*_ (Μιχαλοπουλαίικα, Παπαδοπουλαίικα) αναφέρονται στην περιουσία κάποιας οικογένειας. 

Edit: Παρότι δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία, αναφέρεσαι στον ποιητή Φρύνιχο (5ος π.Χ.) ή στον Λεξικογράφο (2ος μ.Χ);


----------



## Cynastros

Είναι ο λεξικογράφος Φρύνιχος του 2  μ.χ. αι.
  Δεν συζητάμε διαφορετικά πράγματα, ότι γράφουμε αφορά μόνο τη γλώσσα .
  Νομίζω όμως  ότι περισσότερο πρέπει να προσέξουμε την ευχέρεια της  να εντάσσει και νεότερες λέξεις  όπως αυτές που αναφέρατε , έτσι όταν απαντήθηκε το αρχικό ερώτημα ,σαν σωστή γραφή το < Κερκυραίικα> εξέφρασα μάλιστα και τον θαυμασμό μου για το ότι είναι ίδια σχεδόν με τον αρχαίο τρόπο.
   Με αφορμή το <καπεταναίικα > βάλατε και άλλες που δεν τις βρίσκω λάθος  [αν και σε δύο κείμενα γράψατε  νυκοκυραίοι και όχι νοικοκυραίοι όπως είναι το σωστό].  
  Χωρίς έρευνα εικασία δεν γίνεται , όπως και το ανάποδο, για το < Κορκύραι >  υπάρχει κάτι από τον Αινεία  τακτικό.. Εν Κορκύραι δε επανάστασιν.. 
  και από τον .. Τίμαιο ιστορικό 1 αι. π.χ.
  Πιτυούσσα …κατά δε το μέγεθος παραπλήσιος εστι Κορκύραι , κατά δε την αρετήν ούσα μετρία . 
   άλλος …Λέγεται δε ως ταύρος εν τηι Κορκύραι καταλιπών τας άλλας βούς …
 να που βρέθηκε , δεν υποστηρίζω κάτι βασιζόμενος μόνο στην έμπνευση της στιγμής, αλλά ψάχνω παράλληλα και διασταυρώνω τις πηγές , αν υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος μου, εδώ είμαστε για να το διορθώσουμε .


----------



## elliest_5

cynastros said:


> Χωρίς έρευνα εικασία δεν γίνεται , όπως και το ανάποδο, για το < Κορκύραι >  υπάρχει κάτι από τον Αινεία  τακτικό.. *Εν Κορκύραι* δε επανάστασιν..
> και από τον .. Τίμαιο ιστορικό 1 αι. π.χ.
> Πιτυούσσα …κατά δε το μέγεθος *παραπλήσιος εστι Κορκύραι* , κατά δε την αρετήν ούσα μετρία .
> άλλος …Λέγεται δε ως ταύρος εν *τηι Κορκύραι* καταλιπών τας άλλας βούς …
> να που βρέθηκε , δεν υποστηρίζω κάτι βασιζόμενος μόνο στην έμπνευση της στιγμής, αλλά ψάχνω παράλληλα και διασταυρώνω τις πηγές , αν υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος μου, εδώ είμαστε για να το διορθώσουμε .


Γρήγορη παρατήρηση γιατί δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει τη συζήτηση, απλώς, αν κατάλαβα, μεταξύ άλλων συζητάτε το αν η αρχαία ονομασία ήταν "Κόρκυρα" ή "Κορκύραι": Απ' ότι ξέρω ήταν το πρώτο και τα παραδείγματα που παραθέτεις εδώ είναι δοτικές, το "ι" δίπλα στο α, είναι αυτό που γράφεται και ως υπογεγραμμένη  (αν ήταν "Κορκύραι" θα πρεπε να λέει "εν (ταις) Κορκύρ*αις*")
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%CF%8C%CF%81%CE%BA%CF%85%CF%81%CE%B1


----------



## an-alfabeto

Την αναφορά στην αρχαία ονομασία της Κέρκυρας, όπως και στις υπόλοιπες λέξεις, την έκανα για να δείξω ότι δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε νεότερες λέξεις με αρχαίες καταλήξεις. 
Και στα τρία παραδείγματά σου η λέξη _Κορκύραι_ είναι δοτική. Εξαιτίας της πρόθεσης _εν_ στο πρώτο, της λέξης _πλησίστιος_, της πρόθεσης _εν_ και πάλι στο τρίτο. 
Συμφωνώ πως η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι αξιοθαύμαστη για τον πλούτο και την πλαστικότητα και την αδιάσπαστη συνέχεια της. Με την επιφύλαξη ότι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να εκφράσουμε έμπρακτα το θαυμασμό μας προς την αρχαία ελληνική είναι καλλιεργώντας επάξια τη νεοελληνική. 
Σ' ευχαριστώ που επισημαίνεις το λάθος στο _νοικοκυραίοι_. Δυστυχώς, το κομπιούτερ μού προκαλεί ένα είδος δυσλεξίας (σε κάποιο άλλο post είχα γράψει _υξύμωρο_ και _υπονομμεύω_). Διορθώνω αμέσως.

Edit: Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά δεν υπάρχει εντολή edit στο μήνυμα #6 και δεν μπορώ να διορθώσω...


----------



## shawnee

Όταν προφτάσω με την συμβολή σας να κατανοήσω κάποτε τα όσα ωραία που συζητήσατε,(πέραν απο το εν λόγο ζήτημα εννοώ) τότε και εγώ με περηφάνια θα αυτοταυτιστώ αναλφάβητος!


----------

